# 
,        .
      !
   !

----------


## JPM

-

----------


## Sir_2006

> -

   ?    ?

----------


## JPM

*Sir_2006*,

----------

.,
..   8-  9-

----------

> -

----------

??  ??? ???

----------


## nickeler

-  .. ,   .   ,     .   -  ,        -...,    .    9         , "  ",        ,  ...    .  ... **,   ,  .     

> " !
> 9  2012   19.30     .           !"

  http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/news/17281676/

----------


## Harald

,            "".

----------

> 

   .    (1618-1648)      .   ?
        .

----------


## Lera

**:     

> .

     .  24

----------


## Mihey



----------


## sharasha

> (    ) ,      ,   ,

   ! ³    !   !

----------


## Ihor

,  ,       ,             ......

----------


## rasta-koy

> 

      ...  ,  ,     ,     ,    ,       ,   ,      ?
 ,          -,        ?

----------


## RAMM

> ,  ,       ,             ......

      ?     .      ?      .

----------


## Lera

_"    ,   "_ (,     202  ).
  - "  ",       .          "    "  **:     

> ! ³    !   !

  .
  :
-  ,  ,    ,   -  .  ?
-  ,            . ,      ?
-  !   ?
-     ,  ?
- ...   .
-      " "?
-     ?
- 36-  47-.  47-   .
-   36-    .    .
- , !

----------


## RAMM

> "    ,   "

   , ,     1811       ,    .         (""  )    "  "

----------


## Lera

-   200     )))))))))))

----------


## Barga

*-5        http://uainfo.org/heading/public/137...koy-voyne.html*

----------


## RAMM

- .

----------


## Victorious

,    , , , ,       ,    .
    -  ( ) -      " ",  ()  .

----------

*[SIZE="5"]    .    ?[/SIZE]*  ( -  . , . 㳿-).   
    , ,  
   -   .
     ,    :
  , -     !. 
 ,   ,     .
   "",   - ", - "!
 ,  ,   . 
,    ,  - . 
ͳ,    ,    .
   : ""!,  - "ĳ"! - .
   .  ...
ĳ    , - ", , "? 
       .
   - : "ĳ"!
- , ,    -    ?
    !  . 
 - , ,     
- ,  , ', !, -   
- ,   !, -    !
- ,   ,  !    . 
,   ,  
    ,   腻
 *        ?*

----------


## infospacer

> *[SIZE="5"]    .    ?[/SIZE]*

  , , ,   ,         -   .  : "     !".       ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Enter

: 
...     ,  ,     ,       .   ,        ,         .    .     1945 .              1945 . *  9              ,      * .  http://kashin.guru/2015/05/07/9may/

----------


## Izumsky

> - .

    ,  1970   
  2- »               
         .

----------


## Izumsky

.          ,               .   
   ,        ,     . http://www.go13.kz/article/1645228

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> ,    , , , ,       ,    .
>     -  ( ) -      " ",  ()  .

      7  (  ,  ............)!

----------


## Izumsky

https://www.facebook.com/TerritoryTerror/  
       ,   '     ˳.

----------


## Izumsky



----------

